# Hano 8 months old



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Hano, now being transitioned to the field and the bite suit....he is a lot of fun, he is not quite 9 months old.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S1eRMRyUB4&feature=channel


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

And this is a great Loganhaus mali also Thanks mike.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Mo Earle said:


> Hano, now being transitioned to the field and the bite suit....he is a lot of fun, he is not quite 9 months old.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S1eRMRyUB4&feature=channel


Nice video !

I am going to say something here tho and its not ment in any way to make offence or do an injustice so please dont take it that way...

Maybe you should consider putting the dog on a diet.....he is way overweight to the point that i can actualy see the added wait ripple on him during his bitework...

when i saw him running in for the bite i thought him a bit slow but i would have added that to the fact that hes new to the game...my thoughts soon changed when i saw the added weight the dog has to take with him....this will cost him dearly during his bitework plus he wont have as much stamina as he could have had....and appart from that...an overweight dog is not a happy dog...

I dont mean any offence by this tho....im not trying to belittle the dog in any way or your video...i can see the dog enjoys itself and for a first bitetrial he looks promising but lose the added wait and you will see even better results ;-)


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

no doubt, he's obese


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Why is the video so tiny ?? Is it supposed to be all scrunched up like that ?


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

He is on a raw diet right now- gets 3 chicken backs in the morning- and a small amount of kibble at night-.....that is ok if you want to call my puppy" obese", some of the people I have trained with keep their dogs looking like a bag of bones:-&.... everyone is entitled to their opinions and I am open to Constructive criticism....anyway....so far he is doing awesome in his bite work, etc and is mile ahead of most pups at this age and even at this age, can take a lot of pressure.....and hopefully he will continue to do well .:mrgreen:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Mo Earle said:


> He is on a raw diet right now- gets 3 chicken backs in the morning- and a small amount of kibble at night-.....that is ok if you want to call my puppy" obese", some of the people I have trained with keep their dogs looking like a bag of bones:-&.... everyone is entitled to their opinions and I am open to Constructive criticism....anyway....so far he is doing awesome in his bite work, etc and is mile ahead of most pups at this age and even at this age, can take a lot of pressure.....and hopefully he will continue to do well .:mrgreen:


I wouldnt call him Obesse perse but he has to much weight to him to work comfortable....i like the dog, he shows a lot of promise hence i made the comment that maybe he should lose the weight to improve on his already very nice performance...Im not saying that he has to look like a bag of bones hun  its just that you might agree that a bit of weightlos on his part would only improve on him for training and healthpurposes...the reason i noticed it to start with was this...when you made him lay down he showed fat bulging over his back knees (for lack of a better word) and thats not good  it will also interfere hugely with his bitework since he simply will not be able to sustain the biteforce needed without getting winded in doing so...

i ment absolutly no offence mate....it was just an observation on my part


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

yes this dog could deffinalty loose a few pounds , i think i commented on this pup in another video when he was younger on him being chubby , 
he has no up tuck in his belly , he doesnt have to be a bag of bones but he should loose some weight

besides that he looks nice


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

nice vid thanks for sharing...big boy...

My bitch weighed more at 9 months than she did at 2 yrs old...once she matured a little and could be worked more, she trimmed right up...the weight will come off the more the dog is worked....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

9-10 months


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> 9-10 months


Joby she still is one of the best looking females that I have seen.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I will have to chime in here about the weight of this puppy since he is from my breeding. HE IS TOO FAT MO!!!!!!
I feed my dogs one chicken back in the AM and about 1 cup of dry kibble in the PM.
Try this for one month and post some new video of him, he will be much faster and have much more endurance in the FL heat as well. Trust me on this, I have not steered you wrong before, it will help him I promise.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> 9-10 months


Her legs are almost as big as yours :lol:

Ur not feedin her ***** are ya ??


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

absolutely no offense taken from any of the responses...I could have blamed it on the camera angle:roll:....but after the response, I did take a good look at Hano when I was out training with him today and agree...He is fat #-o....ok he is TO FAT#-o#-o#-o.......I am cutting his food down...he is going to go on the Mike Suttle LoganHaus DIET as of tomorrow :mrgreen:....

so I will post some video...again in about a month or so.....now that we got the weight issue squared away...what else do you all think about him...


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Joby, nice Dutchie!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mo Earle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S1eRMRyUB4&feature=channel


Nice, but handler is moving in the wrong direction.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"Nice, but handler is moving in the wrong direction"

_thanks and YEP, As soon as I reviewed the tape-before I posted it, I said that also.....but that is why I record these things...to see my mistakes and hopefully learn from them.....and surprise Danny and Greg and not make them again !!! also maybe by posting the videos, others will learn too.... I bet a few here didn't catch that either ...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Joby she still is one of the best looking females that I have seen.


thanks Harry she is about 67-70 lbs now...not as "good looking", I liked her thicker  her damn neck shrunk down to like 17 inches, she used to have a neck like a bear. 

Thanks Mo,

and jerry, the weight got sucked up out of my legs to my stomach 

and back on topic...can't 'weight' to see the next vid Mo..


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Nice, but handler is moving in the wrong direction.


you stole my thunder. good observation..the handler has to lock the dog in position. the decoy also shouldn't spin in a circle.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice video Mo.
Thanks for sharing.

Did the decoy in the video happen to work an NWDA protection tournament in Ocala earlier this year? He looks familiar.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Not sure Alison...he may have, he lives just outside of Ocala...


----------

